# Socket Verbindungsaufbau abbrechen



## Fohnbit (1. Jul 2015)

Hallo!

Kann ich einen Verbindungsaufbau:

```
socket = new Socket(ip, port)
```

abbrechen, bevor der Timeout kommt, wenn das Ziel nicht erreichbar ist?

Danke!


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Jul 2015)

Moin,



Fohnbit hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich einen Verbindungsaufbau:
> 
> ```
> socket = new Socket(ip, port)
> ```


mit dem Schnipsel deklarierst Du lediglich das Socket-Objekt! Nix Verbindungsaufbau !!

Den eigentlichen Connectionaufbau kannst nach dem Anstossen IMHO nicht abbrechen !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Fohnbit (6. Jul 2015)

Hallo!

Ok, dake!


----------



## Tobse (8. Jul 2015)

Noch mein Senf dazu: @TE: Der Timeout ist die _einzige_ Möglichkeit, um zu _beschließen, _dass ein anderer Computer im Internet nicht erreichbar ist. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache - es kann im Netzwerk/Internet sehr viele Gründe geben, warum man keine Antwort vom Gegenüber bekommt. Wenn für eine gewisse Zeit keine kam, gibt man es eben auf => Timeout.


----------

